# NRC Calendar for 8/2/04



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

MICHIGAN DEPARTMENT OF NATURAL RESOURCES CALENDAR
August 2, 2004

GAME AND FISH ORDERS

Non-toxic Shot Use on Selected State Game and Wildlife Areas. Contact: Mike Bailey, 517-373-1263. Decision-makers: Natural Resource Commission and DNR Director.

Mourning Dove Season. Contact: Al Stewart, 517-373-1263. Decision-makers: Natural Resources Commission and DNR Director.

Trapping Regulations and Technical Amendment. Contact: Dave Bostick, 517 373 1263. Decision-makers: Natural Resources Commission and DNR Director.

Waterfowl and Other Migratory Bird Hunting Regulations for 2004-2005. Contact: Barb Lercel, 517-373-1263. Decision-makers: Natural Resources Commission and DNR Director.

Supplemental Deer Feeding in the Upper Peninsula. Contact: Rod Clute, 517-373-1263. Decision-makers: Natural Resource Commission and DNR Director.

FOR ALL FISH ORDERS, contact Christian LeSage, 517-373-1280. All orders below are being presented for INFORMATION ONLY at the September NRC Meeting. 

Statewide Trout, Salmon, Whitefish and Lake Herring Regulations (FO-200). Decision-maker: DNR Director. 

Special Fishing Regulations, Big Island Lakes Complex, Schoolcraft County (FO-201). Decision-maker: DNR Director.

Special Hook Size Fishing Regulations (FO-202). Decision-maker: DNR Director.

Michigan-Wisconsin Boundary Waters Regulations (FO-205). Decision-maker: DNR Director.

Special Fishing Regulations for Coolwater Species on Select Lakes (FO-206). Decision-maker: DNR Director.

Waters Where Northern Pike May Be Taken At Any Size (FO-214). Decision-maker: DNR Director.

Special Muskellunge and Northern Pike Regulations (FO-220). Decision-maker: DNR Director.

Hook and Line Restrictions during Walleye Spawning Runs on the Saginaw River and its Tributaries (FO-226). Decision-maker: DNR Director.

LAND TRANSACTIONS

STATE FOREST LAND EXCHANGES: Land Transaction #20000117, Private Land Offered: 43.52 acres, Escanaba Forest Management Unit, Harris Township, Menominee County. The fractional NW ¼ of SW ¼ of Section 18, T41N, R25W. State Land Desired: 16.3 acres, Crystal Falls Forest Management Unit, Norway Township, Dickinson County. All that part of the N ¾ of W ½ of the fractional NW ¼ of Section 31, described as lying S of a line commencing at the NE corner of the SE ¼ of NE ¼ of Section 36, T40N, R29W. Contact: Robert L. Couvreur, 517-373-1240. Decision-maker: DNR Director.

PARKS AND RECREATION LAND EXCHANGES: Land Transaction Case #20020211, Private Land Offered: Pontiac Lake Recreation Area, replacement land of at least equivalent recreational, ecological and monetary value to be identified. These lands will include replacement of recreational acreage, with priority for lands in Oakland County or in the immediate area. State Land Desired: Pontiac Lake Recreation Area, 57.9 acres. Part of the northwest ¼ and part of the southwest ¼ of Section 18, T3N, R9E, Waterford Township, Oakland County. Contact: Robert L. Couvreur, 517-373-1240. Decision-maker: DNR Director.

EXCHANGE OF EASEMENTS: Land Transaction Case #20020114, Private Land Offered: Kal-Haven Sesquicentennial State Park Trail. Part of the northwest fractional ¼ of Section 2, Town 1 South, Range 17 West, South Haven Township, Van Buren County. State Land Desired: Kal-Haven Sesquicentennial State Park Trail. Part of the northwest fractional ¼ of Section 2, Town 1 South, Range 17 West, South Haven Township, Van Buren County. Contact: Robert L. Couvreur, 517-373-1240. Decision-maker: DNR Director.

SALE OF DEDICATED STATE-OWNED LAND: Land Transaction Case #19990224, 0.24 acres, Hancock to Calumet Trail. A parcel of land in the NW ¼ of the SE ¼ of Section 8, T55N, R33W, Franklin Township, Houghton County. Contact: Robert L. Couvreur, 517-373-1240. Decision-maker: DNR Director.

CONVEYANCE OF DEDICATED STATE-OWNED LAND FOR PUBLIC USE: Land Transaction Case #20031139, approximately 1 acre, township of Tittabawassee, Saginaw County. Commencing at a point on centerline of M-47 Hwy 619.8 feet N 19ºW along said centerline from N boundary line of Wash St. which now is the POB for this description, run thence S88 º33' W, 362.5 feet to a point 195 feet N 53º E from Tittabawassee River at low water mark, thence N 87 feet, thence N 21º30' E, 107.5 feet, thence N43º38' E, 242 feet to centerline of US-47, thence easterly on said centerline 272.5 feet to POB; except southerly 100 feet thereof. T13N, R03E, Section 16. Contact: Robert L. Couvreur, 517-373-1240. Decision-maker: DNR Director.

CONVEYANCE OF UNDEDICATED STATE-OWNED LAND FOR PUBLIC USE: Land Transaction Case #20040067, 20 subdivision lots, city of Muskegon Heights. T10N, R16W, Sections 31-32. Contact: Robert L. Couvreur, 517-373-1240. Decision-maker: DNR Director.

CONVEYANCE OF UNDEDICATED STATE-OWNED LAND FOR PUBLIC USE: Land Transaction Case #20040068, city of Muskegon. Revised Plat 1903, Lot 6, Block 79, FKA Brigg's Dairy. Contact: Robert L. Couvreur, 517-373-1240. Decision-maker: DNR Director.

CONVEYANCE OF UNDEDICATED STATE-OWNED LAND FOR PUBLIC USE: Land Transaction Case #20040097, approximately 0.07 acre, township of Norway, Dickinson County. Part of Government Lot 1 beginning at NE corner of Lot 2 Blk 21, village of Central Vulcan, thence in a straight line to SW corner of Lot 1 Blk 22, thence N76º3'W 95 ft, thence in a straight line to NW corner Lot 2 Blk 21, thence along N line Lot 2 Blk 21, 95 ft to POB. T39N, R29W, Section 10. Contact: Robert L. Couvreur, 517-373-1240. Decision-maker: DNR Director.

MINERAL AND LAND MANAGEMENT

APPROVAL OF MERIT ENERGY AS UNIT OPERATOR FOR OIL AND GAS PRODUCTION IN THE PIGEON RIVER COUNTY STATE FOREST: Swepi LP submitted its resignation as unit operator following the sale of all oil and gas assets in Michigan. Merit Energy has purchased these assets and is seeking approval to assume the role and responsibility of unit operator. Contact: Lynne Boyd, 517 335 3251. Decision-makers: Natural Resources Commission and DNR Director.

DIRECT NONMETALLIC (SAND AND GRAVEL) MINERAL LEASE - DEVELOPMENT: Nonmetallic (sand and gravel) mineral lease rights to five acres, more or less, of state-owned minerals have been requested by the Alpena County Road Commission, of Alpena, Michigan, located in Section 2, T29N, R06E, Ossineke Township, Alpena County. Contact: Lynne Boyd, 517-335-3251. Decision-maker: Forest, Mineral and Fire Management Chief.

DIRECT NONMETALLIC (SAND AND GRAVEL) MINERAL LEASE - DEVELOPMENT: Nonmetallic (sand and gravel) mineral lease rights to 10 acres, more or less, of state-owned minerals have been requested by the Cheboygan County Road Commission, of Cheboygan, Michigan, located in Section 35, T37N, R01E, Grant Township, Cheboygan County. Contact: Lynne Boyd, 517-335-3251. Decision-maker: Forest, Mineral and Fire Management Chief.

DIRECT NONMETALLIC (SAND AND GRAVEL) MINERAL LEASES - DEVELOPMENT: Nonmetallic (sand and gravel) mineral lease rights to 30 acres, more or less, of state-owned minerals have been requested by the Montmorency County Road Commission, of Atlanta, Michigan, located in Section 22, T29N, R02E, Albert Township; Section 27, T29N, R03E, Loud Township; Section 1, T30N, R02E, Briley Township; and Section 15, T32N, R02E, Montmorency Township; all in Montmorency County. Contact: Lynne Boyd, 517-335-3251. Decision-maker: Forest, Mineral and Fire Management Chief.

PUBLIC MEETINGS, OPEN HOUSES, EVENTS, ETC.

AUGUST 2
7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Newaygo County Sportsmans Club, 7951 Elm Avenue (just north of M 82), Newaygo. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 3
6:30 p.m. 
KEWEENAW POINT ADVISORY COMMITTEE, Allouez Community Building, 2 Bumbletown Road, off US-41, Allouez. A public comment period will be included for citizens to voice their ideas for the future management of the Keweenaw Point land acquisition. Contact: Ronald Yesney, 906-228-6561, [email protected].

7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Cadillac Junior High School Cafeteria, 500 Chestnut Street, Cadillac. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 4
7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Traverse City Civic Center, 1213 West Civic Center Drive, Traverse City. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 5
7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Gander Mountain, 43825 West Oaks, Novi. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 10
7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Walli's East Motor Lodge, G-1341 South Center Rd, Flint. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Escanaba Civic Center, 225 N. 21st St., Escanaba. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Charlevoix High School, library room. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 11
6:30 p.m.
OFF-ROAD VEHICLE ADVISORY BOARD MEETING, Holiday Inn Lansing-South, 6820 South Cedar St., Lansing. Contact: Kim Korbecki, 517-373-2891, [email protected].

7:30 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Jackson County Outdoor Club, 3550 Hart Road, Jackson. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 12
3 p.m.
NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION MEETING, Lansing Center, 333 E. Michigan, Lansing. The meeting begins with the Committee of the Whole at 3 p.m. and continues with Public Appearances at 4:30. Public appearances may be scheduled by calling Teresa Gloden, Assistant to the NRC, 517-373-2352, [email protected]. Following Public Appearances, the NRC will conduct its Regular Meeting. Written comments may be submitted to: Teresa Gloden, Natural Resources Commission, P.O. Box 30028, Lansing, MI 48909.

7:30 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Caledonia Sports Club, 10721 Coldwater SE, Middleville. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 16
7-9 p.m.
WILDLIFE CONSERVATION STRATEGY PUBLIC MEETING, Tollgate Conference Center, Michigan State University Extension, 8115 Meadowbrook Road, Novi. For information, go to http://www.michigan.gov/wildlifeconservationstrategy or contact Amy Clark Eagle, 517-241-1406.

AUGUST 17
3 p.m.
PIGEON RIVER COUNTRY FOREST OPEN HOUSE, Pigeon River Country Management Unit, 9966 Twin Lakes Rd, Vanderbilt. Contact: Joseph Jarecki, 989-983-4101, [email protected].

7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Great Lakes Grill Conference Center, 817 E. State St., Cheboygan. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Bay City Recreation Area, near Bay City. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

7-9 p.m.
WILDLIFE CONSERVATION STRATEGY PUBLIC MEETING, Michigan Technical Education Center, Kalamazoo Valley Community College, 7107 Elm Valley Drive, Kalamazoo. For information, go to http://www.michigan.gov/wildlifeconservationstrategy or contact Amy Clark Eagle, 517-241-1406.

AUGUST 18
6 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Dickinson County Library Conference Room, Iron Mountain. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Best Western, M 32, Gaylord. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Chesterfield Twp., 47275 Sugarbush, Chesterfield. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

7:30 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Three Rivers Community Center, 103 South Douglas Ave, Three Rivers. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

7-9 p.m.
WILDLIFE CONSERVATION STRATEGY PUBLIC MEETING, Clarion Hotel & Conference Center, 3600 Dunckel Drive, Lansing. For information, go to http://www.michigan.gov/wildlifeconservationstrategy or contact Amy Clark Eagle, 517-241-1406.

AUGUST 19
6-8 p.m.
LEIDY LAKE STATE GAME AREA AND KINNEY WPA MASTER PLAN MEETING, Crane Pond Field Office, 60887 M-40, Jones. Contact: Steve Chadwick, 269-244-5928.

7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Van Buren Township Hall, 46425 Tyler Road, Belleville. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Days Inn, 1496 M 32 West, Alpena. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 20
7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Jay's Sporting Goods in Clare. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 23
8 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Tahquamenon Area Sportsmen's Clubhouse. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 24
7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, MSU Extension Office, 1040 S. Winter St., River Raisin Room, Adrian. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

7 p.m. (EST)
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Negaunee Township Hall, 43 M 35, Negaunee. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 25
7 pm (CST)
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Gogebic Comm. College, Solin Center, Room B 2, Ironwood. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

AUGUST 26
7-9 p.m.
WILDLIFE CONSERVATION STRATEGY PUBLIC MEETING, Yuill Alpine Center, Michigan State University Extension, 800 Livingston Boulevard, Gaylord. For information, go to http://www.michigan.gov/wildlifeconservationstrategy or contact Amy Clark Eagle, 517-241-1406.

AUGUST 31
7 p.m.
PROPOSED BASS SEASON CHANGES, Manistique Courthouse, Manistique. Contact: Todd Grischke, 517-373-1280.

7-9 p.m.
WILDLIFE CONSERVATION STRATEGY PUBLIC MEETING, Bay de Noc Community College, Herman Center, 2001 North Lincoln Road, Escanaba. For information, go to http://www.michigan.gov/wildlifeconservationstrategy or contact Amy Clark Eagle, 517-241-1406.

SEPTEMBER 2
9 a.m.
PIGEON RIVER COUNTRY FOREST COMPARTMENT REVIEW, Pigeon River Country Management Unit, 9966 Twin Lakes Rd., Vanderbilt. Contact: Joseph Jarecki, 989-983-4101, [email protected].

SEPTEMBER 9
3 p.m.
NATURAL RESOURCES COMMISSION MEETING, Lansing Center, 333 E. Michigan, Lansing. The meeting begins with the Committee of the Whole at 3 p.m. and continues with Public Appearances at 4:30. Public appearances may be scheduled by calling Teresa Gloden, Assistant to the NRC, 517-373-2352, [email protected]. Following Public Appearances, the NRC will conduct its Regular Meeting. Written comments may be submitted to: Teresa Gloden, Natural Resources Commission, P.O. Box 30028, Lansing, MI 48909.

SEPTEMBER 22
1 p.m.
ATLANTA FOREST MANAGEMENT UNIT OPEN HOUSE, Atlanta Management Unit, 13501 M-33 N., Atlanta. Contact: Dayle Garlock, 989-785-4251, [email protected].

SEPTEMBER 28
10:30 a.m.
SNOWMOBILE ADVISORY COMMITTEE MEETING, BJ's Restaurant and Catering, 900 North Center Street, Gaylord. Contact: Kim Korbecki, 517-373-2891, [email protected].

No pending decision listed in the DNR Calendar will be made until seven days after the initial calendar publication date. The DNR Calendar is available on the Internet at www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------

